# Taffella Sirmione



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

Good evening,
Anybody stayed here? If so .....is it a safe/secure camperstop and not too difficult to go visit Verona?

Many thanks,
Maxine


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Not been there myself Maxine, but if I bump it someone else may see it who can help

Carol


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camperstop*

Hi

As far as I am aware, there are two Sostas in Sirmione. One is in the car/coach park and is chargeable, except in the winter. The other is a sosta, more like a campsite really, but quite expensive.

Personally, I would stay on a campsite at nearby Peschiera del Garda and get the train to Verona.

One campsite is called www.campingbutterfly.it and the other is called Camping Del Garda - also in the town of Peschiera del Garda.

Russell


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Isn't it great what a bump would do...I wondered if you might know Russell

Thanks

Carol


----------

